

Riak 2.0 is available - rdtsc
http://docs.basho.com/riak/2.0.0/downloads/

======
gargantuan
Detailed release notes:

[https://github.com/basho/riak/blob/riak-2.0.0/RELEASE-
NOTES....](https://github.com/basho/riak/blob/riak-2.0.0/RELEASE-NOTES.md)

Goodies:

* CRDT : Convergent data types (counters, sets, maps)

* Strong Consistency

* Security Enhancements

